# Topic Ideas



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

So, I write the Hunt/Field Column for the _Golden Leaves_, which is the magazine of the GRCC, and I am needing a bit of inspiration for future topics. Anything you would be interested in reading about as hunters/trainers? The column is primarily geared towards more beginning trainers.

Past/future articles include:
Finding and Starting a Pup
Resources for Getting Started (Traditional and Non-Traditional Programs)
Being a Good Gunner
Preparing for your First Test
Understanding How Hunt Tests and WC's are Judged
How Does Hunting Connect to Hunt Tests?
Teaching Challenging Marks
Finding a Mentor
Steadying
Teaching Multiple Marks

I have purposely stayed away from FF and CC and advised readers to seek help from an experienced local amateur or pro with these elements, as I firmly believe they require good mentorship, and are not something easy to communicate effectively on paper as so much of it involves observation and reading the dog as well as the trainer's timing.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Starting whistle sits
Basic obedience for hunt tests
What makes a good training session (how to make training work for you)
Using the wind


These are just a few off the top of my head. Is there any way to get past issues with your columns in it? I would love to read all of them. You have been such a valued member here and helped me greatly with my training.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

How about one on moving beyond Junior? It's such a big scary leap for beginners.

How to find places to train/respect training places
Interpreting the lay of a land


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Starting whistle sits
> Basic obedience for hunt tests
> What makes a good training session (how to make training work for you)
> Using the wind
> ...


If you send me your email I can send them as a PDF.


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

We are working on beyond Junior and the topics I always read about are 
1. Line manners 2. Blinds (cold, pattern ) 3. Line manners
4. I look for water handling articles also like swim by.
5. did I mention Line manners? This is probably our biggest challange this year, getting to the line under control and also with that learning to honor.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Well let's see, maybe an article on things to train for at the Junior level that a lot of novices have NO perception of but encounter when they show up at a test. For example:

Holding blinds! (how to use them in your setups and how to make homemade ones)
Decoys/silhouettes (ditto)
Long entries into water
duck calls at the line
general etiquette for junior (ie. what to do with the leash, quit hollaring at dogs for cheating on the way back, holding blind obedience, etc)
singles off multiple gunners to teach the dog to lock onto a gun


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Great ideas guys!


----------



## KathyG (Nov 21, 2011)

Training group etiquette 

Kathy


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Drills to do when training alone.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

me too? me too? me too??




sterregold said:


> If you send me your email I can send them as a PDF.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

balance in training (such as marks and blinds)
warming up and cooling down a dog before training or tests


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

sterregold said:


> If you send me your email I can send them as a PDF.


me three please?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I would love to see an article on group training. I am one of those people that want to make sure everyone has a chance to run but if no one is running I would like to but I dont want to be considered a hog. 

How about an article of different training items..ie the differences in the bumpers different starter pistols launchers wingers what do you REALLY need at your home.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Introduction to birds. Seems to be quite a few request for that and how build "birdiness" in your dog.


----------

